# [SOLVED] Ram upgrade and Black Screen.



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi,
I'm of the older generation and relatively new to computers. I wonder if you can help me my friends.

I recently bought a refurbished desktop pc off of ebay and wanted to upgrade the ram from 4G to 8G. At the moment it has two sticks of 2G ram fitted in the two available slots and I'm told that my desktop will take up to 8G ... 4G in each slot. 

I bought two sticks of 4GG ram and (wearing anti static gloves) took out the existing two sticks of 2G ram and inserted the two new ones.. the result was just a black screen on the tv set that I use as my monitor... I took them out and replaced them (making sure that they were seated correctly) again, only to get the same black screen? I then replaced them with the two old ones and the computer came back on and is working fine.. any ideas on what is wrong here? the new ones just would not allow the machine to operate it seems?

The PC details are listed here 
Operating System
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1

CPU
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 2.40GHz
Stock Intel CPU Cooler

RAM
4GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 533MHz

Motherboard
ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5G41T-M LX
4 x 5.25" External Drive Bays
6 x 3.5" Internal Drive Bays

4 x Rear USB2 Ports
3 x Front USB2 Ports

Graphics
AMD Radeon HD 5450 (Sapphire/PCPartner)

Hard Drives
149GB Hitachi HDS721616PLA380 ATA Device (SATA)
149GB Hitachi HDS721616PLA380 ATA Device (SATA)

Optical Drives
ATAPI iHAS124 E SATA Device

Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio
Rear: Headphone/Microphone/Line In
Front: Headphone/Microphone

PSU
Atrix Base 400W

Fans
2 x Arctic F9 Case Fan


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What is the make and model number of the new memory?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

Hi xdrinker,

Yes, please provide and brand/model of the new memory. If you're unsure, you can take a photo of the memory specs and post the photo here. I googled your motherboard and it looks like you currently have this board: http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/P5G41TM_LX/

Please provide an update when you can, thank you.


----------



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

Hi, and my thanks to both you Dan and Masterchief for my welcome to the forum.
Amazon is the only place where I can buy anything online as they have a gift voucher scheme (I don't have bank/credit or debit cards) and so the ram came from them. 

QUMOX 8GB (4GBx2) 1600 DDR3 4 GB PC3-12800 DIMM PC3 Desktop RAM Memory 240pin CL11 

The link is QUMOX 8GB (4GBx2) 1600 DDR3 4 GB PC3-12800 DIMM PC3 Desktop RAM Memory 240pin CL11: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

I downloaded something called 'piriform speccy' last night and will now try and get my head around just how to post some images from my computer to this forum. Wish me luck


----------



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

I've just found a message in my emails from a company called Global Memory who tell me that I need this type of ram... The ends look different from the ones that I've bought?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003DCBJ...TF8&colid=2WR9EQOB36AQL&coliid=I1TAKOZFLY8OBC


----------



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*


----------



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

http://village.photos/images/user/2...646b/086b7494-cf74-4664-ae6c-fcc1d8230179.PNG


----------



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

http://village.photos/images/user/2...646b/36b1085c-917f-4b41-8dbd-a9d60f0b48fb.PNG


----------



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

Sorry, really struggling with posting images/photo from my computer to this forum.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

The ends look different because the QUMOX uses a low profile format. The pins, and the key (slot) in the pins is what matters (with all else being equal). 

When buying CPUs and RAM you should always check the motherboard's QVL (qualified vendors list). These are lists of CPUs and RAM the board maker has tested and verified is correct for you specific motherboard. You MUST buy a listed CPU. But there are too many RAM makers and models for board makers to test them all so you don't have to buy listed RAM, but you MUST buy RAM with the same specs as listed RAM. 

Your QVLs are here (sadly, they break it down in 4 different documents but what I don't see is any listed with CAS Latency of 11 (which is what the QOMOX is) so I think you need to return that. 

I see lots of CL7s like the Global. 

You might also check out some "RAM wizards". Most RAM makers have them. The *Crucial* Memory Advisor is very popular.


----------



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

Hi Bill, I have just looked on the two sticks sent and compared the info on them re CL to the ones that I ordered. Those ordered read CL 11 ..but the info on the ones sent (and my friend tried to fit) reads CL 10. This leaves me none the wiser, I'm not computer literate I'm afraid.

Thank you for the link re 'Crucial' I downloaded and ran a test and this is what it says.... 

Computer upgrades scan results for ASUS ASUS Motherboards P5G41T-M LX from Crucial


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

One thing about Crucial is if you buy from them, they guarantee the suggested RAM is compatible. And fortunately, they keep their prices competitive.


----------



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

I have just had this email from the person who sold me my pc off ebay. He is trying to be helpful, but is the advice given worth a try? I ask because I am slightly disabled and therefore hesitant re spending pointless time on my hands and knees under my desk... Any advice would be much appreciated.

"First try installing only one stick, then the other one. If that doesn't work the only thing I can think of is that the BIOS memory setting needs resetting. I'm reciting this from memory, so correct me if I'm wrong.

Put both sticks of the new RAM in and hold the Delete key as you turn the computer on. It should enter the BIOS. Use the directional buttons to move the coloured cursor at the top of the screen to Exit the far right and there's an option to Load Defaults. Press enter and you might have to select Exit and Save to restart.

Hopefully this works, but let me know if it doesn't and I'll try and think of something else."


----------



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

Well that didn't work! Here is a photo of one of the two existing sticks of 2G ram that came fitted. I put them back in and they worked fine... Seems that I bought the wrong ram? 
http://village.photos/images/user/2...646b/1b2796bc-4e56-471d-9338-ffb6ef61f20f.JPG


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

The reason Bill suggested you use ram tested for the board is because most try to match type and speed but ram works with density, cas latency and ECC factor and very few mfgrs list any of those. The best way around that is Crucial memory configurator but you say you cannot purchase from anyone requiring a credit card but you could get Crucial model from Crucial site and then buy Crucial from Amazon but you must buy the models listed. It would be easier to find listed ram from the Asus site and that will work as it has been tested for it.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

I am curious about the machine gun ammo - is that for the ebay seller?  Or us if we can't resolve your problem? :whistling:

Actually, trying one stick of RAM at a time is a tried and true method for testing RAM. And resetting the BIOS is also a common troubleshooting method. 

Since the computer works fine with just the original 2 x 2Gb of RAM installed, it sure suggests the new RAM is not compatible. 

Oh, and BTW, anti-static gloves are fine, but to remove all standby voltages present, it is imperative you unplug the computer from the wall (or set the master power switch on the back of the PSU to Off or "0") EVERY TIME and BEFORE you reach in to the innards of your computer. Touching bare metal of the case interior discharges any static in your body too. 
***

Just thinking out loud here...

I note that CPU runs at a FSB (front side bus) speed of 1066MHz. The RAM that works does too. And while the motherboard is suppose to support 1600 RAM, it _appears_ it is not. Whether that is by current design or a fault, not sure. But I also note the Global Memory recommended RAM is 1066 too. 

That said, faster RAM is suppose to toggle down in speed, and typically does with no problems, so running with 1600MHz RAM should not, _in theory_, be a problem.  Of course, theory and real-world often don't jive. 

According to your motherboard's webpage, the latest BIOS version for your board is 1101 dated 2012/06/27. If you look at your Speccy results again under the Motherboard section, it should show the version and date. While the specs for that board shows it supports 2 x 4Gb sticks, you might try updating the BIOS, if not current. 

The motherboard specs says it has integrated Intel GMA X4500 graphics but your opening post says AMD Radeon HD 5450 (Sapphire/PCPartner). So I am assuming you (or someone) added the card. Looking at the card's specs, 400W is the minimum recommended power supply, and you have an Atrix Base 400W. Atrix is not brand known for quality and the fact it is not 80 Plus certified and the specs don't report efficiency ratings pretty much confirms it is an entry level PSU. 

All PSUs get weaker as they age. Many factory assembled computers come with PSUs that are barely adequate to support the hardware they come with. I am assuming (which often gets me into trouble) that PSU came with that computer from the factory. It _appears_ since the computer was new, one additional hard drive and the graphics card were added since the computer was new. While not a monster graphics cards, all graphics solutions are power hungry. 

While it does not appear you are having power problems, as an electronics technician, I always want to know for a fact I am supplying the electronics I am troubleshooting with good clean, stable power. It's like making sure you don't have watered-down, stale fuel in the lawnmower that won't start before tearing the carburetor apart. So if me, I would want to swap in a known good PSU, at least while testing - just to eliminate power as a possible cause.

Admittedly, this is a stretch because RAM power demands is based much more on the number of sticks, and not the size of the sticks. That is, 2 x 4Gb of DDR3 draws essentially the amount of power as 2 x 2Gb. But this varies a bit if the voltages are different. Your current is 1.5V (as is the Global). I cannot find the voltage specs for that QUMOX.

I think if me, I would return the QOMOX RAM and try the Global (or Crucial as Rich suggests) RAM.


----------



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

Bill my friend, whilst understanding your question re machine gun ammo, (didn't realise till too late that the stick was sat on that) the rest of your kind message to me was utterly above my poor old head. I'll take another look at your enclosed info in the morning. My head is a little younger in the mornings, ha ha ha! I've just sent crucial an email asking them if they can send me an amazon uk link for the item suggested here in their scan of my computer. 

Computer upgrades scan results for ASUS ASUS Motherboards P5G41T-M LX from Crucial

I play resident evil revelations raid mode online and the jottings are to help me remember what firepower, capacity and remaining ammo etc. I am truly a sad case am I not...


----------



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

Speccy tells me that the current BIOS is 1101 8/06/2012.
As someone who up until today didn't know what BIOS meant, I think that it is best if I don't meddle with it.


----------



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

There is a place not too far from me where they refurbish old computers and provide them to people who are on low incomes. I think that I'll give the QOMOX RAM to them. They'll be able to make good use of them I expect.:dance:


----------



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

My problem is now sorted out folks. My thanks to you all for your kind advice. Happy Christmas to you all.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

Hi xdrinker, could you explain how you resolved the problem ?? Did you swap out your memory for another brand, leave your old memory installed or take it to a shop ??

I was just looking through the thread and putting my old grey cells to the problem, wondering if perhaps the memory had to be a specific frequency (my ASUS board doesn't start if it has lower frequency memory than 533MHz leaving me with a black screen like you!) and then I see that you have resolved your problem but with no clues as to how. It's not for me that I need to know but should anybody else read this looking for clues why his PC does the same, he'll read the comments without getting any real help from it and helping others is the reason why this forum exists. we help you, you help the next guy by just being able to read the comments and results without any further interjection on your part.

thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*

What did you end up doing?


----------



## xdrinker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Ram upgrade and Black Screen.*



Done_Fishin said:


> Hi xdrinker, could you explain how you resolved the problem ?? Did you swap out your memory for another brand, leave your old memory installed or take it to a shop ??
> 
> I was just looking through the thread and putting my old grey cells to the problem, wondering if perhaps the memory had to be a specific frequency (my ASUS board doesn't start if it has lower frequency memory than 533MHz leaving me with a black screen like you!) and then I see that you have resolved your problem but with no clues as to how. It's not for me that I need to know but should anybody else read this looking for clues why his PC does the same, he'll read the comments without getting any real help from it and helping others is the reason why this forum exists. we help you, you help the next guy by just being able to read the comments and results without any further interjection on your part.
> 
> thanks


Hi Done Fishing,

I'm afraid that your question "wondering if perhaps the memory had to be a specific frequency" loses me completely my friend. I'm a rather sad case and know nothing of such things..

My new ram problems (I'd bought the wrong ram...black screen) were sorted out just by following the very kind advice given to me by Bill Bright, who also gave me the link to the Crucial Memory Advisor. All I had to do was to download their app and let it do a quick analysis of my computer and up pops the types of compatible ram. 
DBCooper, who kindly looked up and gave me the link to my ASUS Motherboard Motherboards - P5G41T-M LX - ASUS
Also Rich-M, who pointed me in the direction of tracking down the "Crucial model from Crucial site and then buy Crucial from Amazon".

My heartfelt thanks to the members of this forum who flew to the aid of this particular computer numpty in distress!

I wish you all a very very Merry Christmas!

Sorry, I didn't know about 'thread tools' thing.

I was once young, so was age impaired.
But I'm older now.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the update 

Happy Xmas to you too! Glad I don't need to worry about age impairment and it's nice to know that it passes !!

:wave:


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Glad you got it sorted out and thanks for the followup.


----------

